# cluster?



## 1sik240 (Feb 24, 2004)

sup guys i need an s13 ka24e cluster let me know thanks


----------



## slo40 (Feb 11, 2004)

WIth the HUD or without??


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

pm me


----------



## 1sik240 (Feb 24, 2004)

to be honest i have no idea i am 17 bought it for a first car. i dont evne kno wat hud is :loser:



my interior


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

take a picture of where your cluster should be


----------



## 1sik240 (Feb 24, 2004)

i borrowed my buddys digital cam i dont have it anymore thats the best pic i got


----------



## slo40 (Feb 11, 2004)

ok i will describe in super smart terms. does it look like there was a little square box thing up in the left corner of your dash or is there something that looks like a transparent sticker on your windshield??


----------



## 1sik240 (Feb 24, 2004)

ok its not HUD so i need a cluster not a hud cluster


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i might have one for you, pm me


----------



## 1sik240 (Feb 24, 2004)

pmed


----------



## Theolis (Feb 23, 2004)

Its best to research the car you want, and cars in general, before you buy them  

Anyways, good choice! 240's own :thumbup:


----------



## 1sik240 (Feb 24, 2004)

i was all into rice befor *honda, acura*


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

1sik240 said:


> i was all into rice befor *honda, acura*


you probably still are a ricer. the type of car you own doesnt make you a ricer. what you do to the car does.


----------



## 1sik240 (Feb 24, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> you probably still are a ricer. the type of car you own doesnt make you a ricer. what you do to the car does.


 i plan on a sr20det swap w/ front mount intercooler nice system n just be a difter.. got a cluster btw?? haha


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

1sik240 said:


> i plan on a sr20det swap w/ front mount intercooler nice system n just be a difter.. got a cluster btw?? haha


so you basically jumped on the bandwagon and most likely dont know a thing about drifting, or the SR20DET.

oh yeah, i might have a cluster in a couple weeks after i get my CA installed.


----------



## 1sik240 (Feb 24, 2004)

hey im learning like i said i know like everything about rice engines body etc ive always liked the 240 and never had the money for one untill now so im truely into it now


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

drifting takes knowledge. it isnt just pull the ebrake and tried to slide around a corner and not hit a pole....its complicated

and everybody knows what a SR20 is, thanks to the fast and the furious.and honestly if your gonna do a motor swap for the performance, why keep the side mount? of course youd get a frount mount. also it looks cool so all the other rice kids can go whoaaaaa....and then you open the back for your system, oh yea....20 horsepower there....

im just fuckin with ya...but seriously....having the stuff you just said, i would still say your just about to explode from the rice...so just stay on the forums and try to not make any dumb comments...dont worry we will teach you everything you need to know in time, but read the sticky, and check local junkyards for a cluster or ebay


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

1sik240 said:


> i plan on a sr20det swap w/ front mount intercooler nice system n just be a difter.. got a cluster btw?? haha


sr20det + fmic + system + drifting
sounds like : sniperboss


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i know that 746 watts=1 hp, so if i buy a 2000watt amp, does that mean my car gained 2.something hp?


----------



## 1sik240 (Feb 24, 2004)

lol _riceized_ i never watched the first F&F saw it on t.v. tonight i knew wat a SR20 was becuase i have a few friends with sr20 swaps


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i can give ya help with ur sound stuff


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

the SR20 is the weakest engine of the bunch. the CA has less power but is superior in many ways. the RB series will just flat out destroy the SR. the VG series will also put the SR to sleep. do some research before deciding you want an engine. dont buy it because people you know have one. that basically makes you a ricer.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea...ever heard of KA-T


----------



## 1sik240 (Feb 24, 2004)

not buying it because my friends have them... i'm on a budgit im sure most of you are and the hp for the money is very good


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

1sik240 said:


> not buying it because my friends have them... i'm on a budgit im sure most of you are and the hp for the money is very good


then you arent too bright. the RB20DET and CA18DET costs less than the SR20DET. but you're so smart, so you probably knew that, right?


----------



## 1sik240 (Feb 24, 2004)

yes but i have plans for this car you'll just have to see when it's done


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

sr's arent very great anymore...there not all special, so saying "youll have to see when its done" is one of the dumbest things ive heard...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Kelso said:


> drifting takes knowledge. it isnt just pull the ebrake and tried to slide around a corner and not hit a pole....its complicated
> 
> and everybody knows what a SR20 is, thanks to the fast and the furious.and honestly if your gonna do a motor swap for the performance, why keep the side mount? of course youd get a frount mount. also it looks cool so all the other rice kids can go whoaaaaa....and then you open the back for your system, oh yea....20 horsepower there....
> 
> im just fuckin with ya...but seriously....having the stuff you just said, i would still say your just about to explode from the rice...so just stay on the forums and try to not make any dumb comments...dont worry we will teach you everything you need to know in time, but read the sticky, and check local junkyards for a cluster or ebay



WOW!!! poor dude got OWNED by YOU HERE!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

chill out Loki... ur starting to annoy me.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> chill out Loki... ur starting to annoy me.



Should I care?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> chill out Loki... ur starting to annoy me.


he's annoying me too. as is the kid who started this thread.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I just threw a cluster out yesterday .. whooops :fluffy:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> he's annoying me too. as is the kid who started this thread.



oh im sorry SIR, I didnt even notice who you are, still it doesnt really matter to me ^_^


----------



## 1sik240 (Feb 24, 2004)

im annoying you meh frankly i dont care.. i posted for a fucking cluster so everyone can that isnt posting about a cluster stfu


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> he's annoying me too. as is the kid who started this thread.


 yo amigo, don't jump down his throat for going for an SR... there are others out there much worse than this kid, even though, I don't personally think he's doing anything wrong. Who cares what their motive for getting a motor is. He's on here, we have the knowledge, he will learn. If you don't have a cluster, don't reply or your post will be deleted.

Loki is another story right now...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> yo amigo, don't jump down his throat for going for an SR... there are others out there much worse than this kid, even though, I don't personally think he's doing anything wrong. Who cares what their motive for getting a motor is. He's on here, we have the knowledge, he will learn. If you don't have a cluster, don't reply or your post will be deleted.
> 
> Loki is another story right now...


i said i'd have a cluster in a couple weeks, but no one payed any attention to that part, did they?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

well that's cool... just trying to put the flame wars out


----------



## 1sik240 (Feb 24, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> i said i'd have a cluster in a couple weeks, but no one payed any attention to that part, did they?


 i payed attation i was waiting for a price?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

hey loki shut the fuck up, seriously....i wasnt even flaming the guy that bad and your saying i owned him...i was being kinda nice, and if you were being sarcastic then your post was just gay.so quit being the little annoying shithead on the forums alright


----------



## 1sik240 (Feb 24, 2004)

lol ^^^ i like this guy


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

dont know about price yet. will be cheap tho. gotta wait til i get my CA installed and see if i use the cluster from the clip or not. i'll let you know if i have no need for my current cluster tho.


----------



## 1sik240 (Feb 24, 2004)

ok thnxs


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Welcome to nissans 1sik240... But u should research the other options of engines for the 240sx. SR is what i was thinking, like you, when i first came here. Research the CA (not trying to steal from the SR crowd) CA18DET 1.8l turbo 175hp. Full cast iron block(stronger interals) with a honda rev limit (to hell and beyond)...sound nice? usually run bout $1200 for a clip... If your looking at the HP then consider that minor mods that still cost less in total to the SR, will still make a more powerful engine than the SR. The down side of the CA? Older engine, not much market support (hard to find AFTERmarket parts). But you should really look at your choices before setting your mind.

EDIT: Of course I'm with the CA crowd..but I'm not trying to change your mind. just giving u stuff to think about. I love all nissan engines... but when you said best HP for $$$ I'd say CA


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> Welcome to nissans 1sik240... But u should research the other options of engines for the 240sx. SR is what i was thinking, like you, when i first came here. Research the CA (not trying to steal from the SR crowd) CA18DET 1.8l turbo 175hp. Full cast iron block(stronger interals) with a honda rev limit (to hell and beyond)...sound nice? usually run bout $1200 for a clip... If your looking at the HP then consider that minor mods that still cost less in total to the SR, will still make a more powerful engine than the SR. The down side of the CA? Older engine, not much market support (hard to find AFTERmarket parts). But you should really look at your choices before setting your mind.
> 
> EDIT: Of course I'm with the CA crowd..but I'm not trying to change your mind. just giving u stuff to think about. I love all nissan engines... but when you said best HP for $$$ I'd say CA


CA18DET info: iron block, internals have been known to hold close to 500whp, then the pistons begin to melt down. stock turbo is a T25 that isnt too great. good upgrade would be a S15 T28 BB turbo. has a timing belt rather than chain. stock rev limiter is set to 7700, but valve float doesnt hit til around 8700 so you could safely run your stock engine to 8500rpm, altho i dont recommend it. front clip prices have shot up because of popularity now. clips run around 1800 plus shipping these days, and you can get motorsets for around 14-1500. Boost_boy should be getting some in soon from what i remember. there actually is plenty of aftermarket support for the CA these days. i know where to find anything you could ask for. but yeah, CA owns the SR. you can get any maintenance part from the 88 pulsar as well. just some info for you.


----------



## 1sik240 (Feb 24, 2004)

wow thats alot of usalful information, in my ka24e the guy overheated it and spun the main bearings and probley shot the head gasket, just looking into sr20s im very intrested in the sr20 black top... but someone said somthing about rb? whats the difference between the sr, ca and rb?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

1sik240 said:


> wow thats alot of usalful information, in my ka24e the guy overheated it and spun the main bearings and probley shot the head gasket, just looking into sr20s im very intrested in the sr20 black top... but someone said somthing about rb? whats the difference between the sr, ca and rb?


RB's are inline 6's out of the Skyline. you should read the RB swap thread by Nizmodore. it's a sticky, you cant miss it. there's the RB20DET, the RB25DET, and the RB26DETT. you can basically forget the RB26, and might as well forget about the RB25. the RB20DET is good engine capable of loads of power. i dont know too much stock info on it tho.
SR20 is a 2.0l inline 4 with an aluminum block. dont know too many stock specs on this either, as there are different variations of the engine. this engine replaced the CA18DET in both the 180sx and the Silvia. the reason being that the CA cost too much to produce. there's also a sticky on this by VSP3C.
CA18DET is a 1.8l inline 4 that has a ton of technology crammed into it. this drove up the prices for production, which stopped after only 2 years, making engines harder to get and driving the price of them up since their popularity has recently gone up. 
i'm not too sure what kind of info you were looking for but here's some quick stuff.


----------



## 1sik240 (Feb 24, 2004)

i heard that i shouldnt even bother with CA if i dont plan on doing minor internail work?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

1sik240 said:


> i heard that i shouldnt even bother with CA if i dont plan on doing minor internail work?


 only an uneducated person would tell you such a thing...


----------



## 1sik240 (Feb 24, 2004)

ok so i've been reading up on rb swap.. im VERY intrested in a rb20det swap. but i also read that there would be major problems like the shifting sitting so far forward and crap. would u need to use the r33 engine mounts and cross members to make it so the shifter dosnt sit so far forward you cant shift into 1st, 3rd and 5th? also as i was reading it said the rb20 sits higher then the ka's etc.. and you would have to do some minor work to the hood? if you know of any websites or anything explaning a direct RB20DET swap into a rps13 please post it. thanks


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

stock for stock I'd say you could do alot more to a CA then SR without building the internals... Although there are people proving that wrong little by little...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

1sik240 said:


> ok so i've been reading up on rb swap.. im VERY intrested in a rb20det swap. but i also read that there would be major problems like the shifting sitting so far forward and crap. would u need to use the r33 engine mounts and cross members to make it so the shifter dosnt sit so far forward you cant shift into 1st, 3rd and 5th? also as i was reading it said the rb20 sits higher then the ka's etc.. and you would have to do some minor work to the hood? if you know of any websites or anything explaning a direct RB20DET swap into a rps13 please post it. thanks


send Opium a private message. he's doing the swap right now. ask him if he had any problems and such. 
and as far as internals for a CA go, you can run more RELIABLE power on a CA then an SR on stock internals. i wouldnt push it too hard either way tho. 
one quick question - what are your plans for this car? power goals and all that stuff.


----------



## 1sik240 (Feb 24, 2004)

engine swap, apexi gt spec exhaust, 18" rims i wanta real nice clean looking car all i want all go to start and maybe go foro show but i duno yet still reading about RB, SR,CA swaps


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

what power rating u looking for is what he meant, 200hp,300hp? Of course drift.


----------



## 1sik240 (Feb 24, 2004)

over 200 i want to beat all these damn ricers ppl in my area are pushing like 220+ hp in civics and integra's


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Any HP you want to stop at? All Of the choices of enigines will go over 220 with $$$
BTW how old r u?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

18's are okay but 17's are the best choice for the 240. anything bigger might rub, and anything smaller wont allow for big brakes, atleast thats what im pretty sure is the case.

all the 3 engines could easily give you 200.....you prolly arent far behind the ricers as you are right now. civics are high rpm, high horsepower.....torqueless really


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

18s will fit... seen it... it's pretty


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea i know they fit but wouldnt they rub when you turn or something?thats what i was informed from this site somewhere lol


----------



## 1sik240 (Feb 24, 2004)

I am 17, hp I'd like to stop at hmm about 400 max


----------



## slo40 (Feb 11, 2004)

I have an HUD and a regular cluster. In like a month ill be able to get rid of one of them once i get the new engine done. If ya still need one then i can hook you up.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Kelso said:


> hey loki shut the fuck up, seriously....i wasnt even flaming the guy that bad and your saying i owned him...i was being kinda nice, and if you were being sarcastic then your post was just gay.so quit being the little annoying shithead on the forums alright


Well i dont see why you make a big deal out of it, but i was just fucking around, either way im glad i got you to shit on your pants while writing this, i really dont give a fuck about you hahahaha but it was fun!!!!! ^_^


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

200hp with any engine is dumb easy. an RB is already there. the SR is a turbo-back exhaust, FMIC, and boost controller away. the CA is about the same. you can get about 230whp out of a CA with those mods with boost around 14psi. if you plan to drift, you might want to start with a stock engine swap, and get some suspension parts, and then upgrade the engine as you learn to control what you currently have. in drifting, it's not about how much power you have, it's about driver skill and car control.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

Loki said:


> Well i dont see why you make a big deal out of it, but i was just fucking around, either way im glad i got you to shit on your pants while writing this, i really dont give a fuck about you hahahaha but it was fun!!!!! ^_^



sorry to disappoint you but i can control my bowels.i dont care if you give a shit about me, i dont know you so whats it matter. your just annoying everybody and wasting space so just leave now unless youve got good info or atleast a decent reason to stay...you SHOULD be banned.....


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Kelso said:


> sorry to disappoint you but i can control my bowels.i dont care if you give a shit about me, i dont know you so whats it matter. your just annoying everybody and wasting space so just leave now unless youve got good info or atleast a decent reason to stay...you SHOULD be banned.....



why should i be banned? im reading and learning, but so far i dont see nothing useful out of you, and dont tell me you where born with the total knolage cuss no one does. so you dont care about me and neither do I so lets drop it there, i wont reply to non of your msg's no more its not worth it, and i hope you also think the same way.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Loki said:


> why should i be banned? im reading and learning, but so far i dont see nothing useful out of you, and dont tell me you where born with the total knolage cuss no one does. so you dont care about me and neither do I so lets drop it there, i wont reply to non of your msg's no more its not worth it, and i hope you also think the same way.


 You should be banned for contributing absolutely nothing but annoyance to members...

if you want to just read and learn, don't post. It's the absolute worthless posts you are posting. If you continue to not contribute any knowledge or ask valid questions, you very well may be banned. So cut it out.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

nobodys born with natural knowledge.my brothers a mechanic and ive been in motorsports my entire life. im here to learn about my future swap, help other people out who need knowledge, shut up idiots, and learn. 

if even bluebob thinks you should be banned you should just take a step back and think about what your actually doing here mmkay? i mean no harm in this post, im just tryin to explain it to you


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> You should be banned for contributing absolutely nothing but annoyance to members...
> 
> if you want to just read and learn, don't post. It's the absolute worthless posts you are posting. If you continue to not contribute any knowledge or ask valid questions, you very well may be banned. So cut it out.


 the boss has spoken...


mafia boss that is


----------



## 1sik240 (Feb 24, 2004)

ye this has really gotten off topic


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Kelso said:


> nobodys born with natural knowledge.my brothers a mechanic and ive been in motorsports my entire life. im here to learn about my future swap, help other people out who need knowledge, shut up idiots, and learn.
> 
> if even bluebob thinks you should be banned you should just take a step back and think about what your actually doing here mmkay? i mean no harm in this post, im just tryin to explain it to you


Now this is what i needed, im also here to learn, but i dont get why some times others say there crap, and any other noob says something, and they flame them like hell, so i didnt like that, so it got me angry. Still thanks for THIS reply here. 

:cheers:


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

*Loki and Kelso, Take Notice*

Cool your jets, guys.

In RL I'm a mediator (among other things). If you need help to settle your differences, let me know, but don't keep the current dialog up.

Lew


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> Cool your jets, guys.
> 
> In RL I'm a mediator (among other things). If you need help to settle your differences, let me know, but don't keep the current dialog up.
> 
> Lew


No its all cool, :givebeer: ^_^


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

um....just look upwards a couple posts, i think you missed it ...we're alright now


----------



## 1sik240 (Feb 24, 2004)

lol he mista missed it


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea our *moderator * took care of it 

In Chris We Trust. :thumbup:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

woot woot for chris lol


----------

